# قرض 100 ألف جنية لخريجى هندسة الطيران



## سامح الفيومى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*أعلن المهندس عبد العزيز فاضل، رئيس شركة مصر للطيران للصيانة والأعمال الفنية، أنه تم الاتفاق مع الصندوق الاجتماعي للتنمية على تمويل تدريب خريجي كلية هندسة الطيران بالشركة، في إطار تكوين كوارد فنية متخصصة في مجالات هندسة الطيران .*
*وقال فاضل، في تصريح له، إن هذه الخطوة مهمة، خاصة أن عمليات تدريب المهندسين والفنيين في مجالات صيانة أجهزة ومحركات ومعدات الطائرات تتكلف مبالغ باهظة .*
*وأشار إلى أن عمليات التمويل ستكون في صورة قروض بقيمة 100 ألف جنيه لكل خريج، على أن يتم سدادها بعد 5 سنوات من التدريب والالتحاق بعمل ، حيث ستخصم الأقساط من رواتبهم . لافتا إلى أن عملية تدريب الخريجين ستوفر كوادر فنية مؤهلة سواء لشركات الطيران المصرية أو العربية .*​ 

http://www.egyptladys.com/vb/showthread.php?t=87807

http://www.nilenews.tv/news/newsdetails.aspx?Show=60138


----------



## سامح الفيومى (15 ديسمبر 2010)

عايز أعرف راى مهندسين الطيران اية فى الموضوع الهام ده


----------



## maged123 (14 فبراير 2011)

ياريت ,وانا هبقى اول واحد يعمل القرض ده


----------



## سامح الفيومى (14 فبراير 2011)

لقد حات الوقت للمطالبة بحقوق مهندسين الطيران


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (23 فبراير 2011)

انا رايى انهم لم يقدموا شىء كله علينا بردوا وبعدين يعنى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 مارس 2011)

زادوا الطين بله او هناك ما هو أسوأ ينتظرنا


----------



## عمر طه حسن (24 مارس 2011)

*استفسار*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا طالب في معهد هندسه وتكنولوجيا الطيران - امبابه 

هل يشمل هذا الاتفاق خريجي المعهد 

ارجو الرد وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالدالملاح (4 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اعرفكم بنفسى خالد السويسى خريج معهد هندسة وتكنولوجيا الطيران 2005 كنت من ضمن الاربعة المفاوضين مع المهندس عبد العزيز فاضل واحب ان اوضح بخصوص القرض دى فكرة فى ذهن المهندس عبد العزيز ولم تخرج الى النور حتى الان وليس قرار


----------



## سامح الفيومى (17 أبريل 2011)

اذا لابد ان يخرج القرار قبل ان يخرج صاحب القرار أصلا


----------



## mostafa mohamed 82 (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم يا خالد انا كمان خريج 2005 مطار ا مبابه انت كنت اتصالات ولا هيكل ومحرك


----------



## cicker2012 (7 أبريل 2012)

تسديد القرض علي 5 سنين يعني بحسبه بسيطه ان كل شهر هتدفع اكتر من 1500 جنيه طب هيتجابوا ازاي دول ومنين


----------



## خالدالملاح (26 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بخصوص مهندسين طيران نحن ننعمل داتا بيز لكل مهندسين العاطلين ارجو ارسال بياناتكم على [email protected] 
قبل 1/9/2012 وهى الاسم التليفون الدفعة اخر شهادة حاصل عليها


----------

